# Dossiers et sous-dossiers sous Mail ?



## Disto (1 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac et ancien utilisateur PC.
J'avais l'habitude d'utiliser Outlook express qui me laissait la possibilité de créer des dossiers et à l'intérieur de ces dossiers des sous-dossiers (par exemple : Client machin / Produit truc).
J'arrive à créer des dossiers dans la boîte aux lettres mais pas des sous-dossiers.

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire, si tant est que ça soit possible ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2006)

Disto a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac et ancien utilisateur PC.
> J'avais l'habitude d'utiliser Outlook express qui me laissait la possibilité de créer des dossiers et à l'intérieur de ces dossiers des sous-dossiers (par exemple : Client machin / Produit truc).
> ...


Bonjour
Quand tu crées un dossier A (par exemple avec "+" en bas de la fenêtre à gauche)
Tu selectionnes ce même dossier et à nouveau la même opération (c'est à dire "+") pour ajouter  un autre dossier B. Ce dernier va se trouver dans le premier crée( une flèche devant le dossier  A s'affiche pour pouvoir accéder au sous dossier B).
En résumé :Sélectionne le dossier A  puis "+" pour un sous dossier B
Sinon avec un clik droit sur le dossier >>> Nouvelles boîte aux lettres


----------



## r e m y (2 Février 2006)

ET si le dossier ne se crée pas au bon endroit, tu peux ensuite le prendre à la souris et le faire glisser sur un autre dossier pour qu'il en devienne un sous dossier


----------



## Disto (2 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup !

En fait, c'est beaucoup plus simple que ce que j'imaginais.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2006)

Disto a dit:
			
		

> ...
> En fait, c'est beaucoup plus simple que ce que j'imaginais.
> ...


 
Bienvenue sur Mac !


----------

